# Wi-Fi Antenna for Dish DVR?



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what kinds of Wi Fi internet antennas can work with Dish HD DVRs, such as the ViP 622?

I assume something like a game adapter may work, but don't know for sure. I would prefer to go this route rather than having to run LAN cable through my attic down to my home theater system.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bobby H said:


> Can anyone tell me what kinds of Wi Fi internet antennas can work with Dish HD DVRs, such as the ViP 622?
> 
> I assume something like a game adapter may work, but don't know for sure. I would prefer to go this route rather than having to run LAN cable through my attic down to my home theater system.


Antennas, no. WiFi devices such as gaming adapters, yes. But for connecting to the to your router, not distribution of programming to a home theatre system. Note see also the discussion of DishComm (a built in powerline adapter) that can be made to connect through your house wiring to a router. And see discussion of Sling devices as a possible media distribution system.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

You could also have a cheap router (like a Linksys WRT54GL) running DD-WRT or similar software. This kind of setup can bridge two routers wirelessly.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> Antennas, no. WiFi devices such as gaming adapters, yes. But for connecting to the to your router, not distribution of programming to a home theatre system.


That kind of answers my question. I don't care about sharing Dish content with computers on a network. I'm only interested in enabling the DVR to connect to the Internet so it can "phone home" to Dish to do whatever it needs to do (exchange billing info for PPV movies, perform VOD functions, etc.).

I also don't like the idea of getting dinged for an extra $5 or so for not having the device connected to a phone line or Internet connection.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

You and everyone else.

customer: *uses southern accent* Ya'll charge'n for not havin da phone attach'd?
me: Yes, like they told you when you agreed to a dual-tuner receiver.

This never happens... more than 10 or 15 times a day. To every agent.

And of course, Customer Service finds themselves incapable of handling these calls and transfers all of them to tech, wasting both the customer's time and our time.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Antennas, no. WiFi devices such as gaming adapters, yes. But for connecting to the to your router, not distribution of programming to a home theatre system. Note see also the discussion of DishComm (a built in powerline adapter) that can be made to connect through your house wiring to a router. And see discussion of Sling devices as a possible media distribution system.


DishComm is not HomePlug, which is the built in powerline adapter.

DishComm is a means of two Dish receivers communicating and sharing a modem connection via the coax that is run to the receivers.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

mattfast1 said:


> You could also have a cheap router (like a Linksys WRT54GL) running DD-WRT or similar software. This kind of setup can bridge two routers wirelessly.


Or you could use a cheap wireless adapter such as 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8544989&type=product&id=1188560188149
for connectivity.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

aloishus27 said:


> DishComm is not HomePlug, which is the built in powerline adapter.
> 
> DishComm is a means of two Dish receivers communicating and sharing a modem connection via the coax that is run to the receivers.


DishComm is dish's name for its homeplug and includes support of communicating between receiver or to a HomePlug device.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> You and everyone else.
> 
> customer: *uses southern accent* Ya'll charge'n for not havin da phone attach'd?
> me: Yes, like they told you when you agreed to a dual-tuner receiver.
> ...


Mattfast1,

What's with your snotty attitude?

First of all, I haven't even upgraded to a new HD capable receiver (yet).

I have a 9 year old 1st generation Dish 500 setup that I haven't considered to upgrade until this point. Instead I have quietly paid my bill for nearly a decade. That total comes out close to $6000 -paid to your employer. And without causing those precious customer service agents for Dish Network to make even the slightest bit of effort on my part.

I'm asking questions in advance so I can avoid causing the slightest little problem that any tech support guy would have to solve.

You should be thanking me instead of insulting me. You may work for E*, but you're doing a lousy job of representing them. If you're going to throw any attitude towards people you ought to get rid of that Dish reference in your signature.

BTW, don't look down on people with "southern accents" too much. They represent a big chunk of Dish Network's core market.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

WHOA!! Bobby..
I dont think he was insulting you at all!! Chill out! We are all friends here and we dont play like that here. I belive he was making a comment about the Customer Service not doing there job and passing it onto Techs, wasting there time.... Not you.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kf4omc said:


> WHOA!! Bobby..
> I dont think he was insulting you at all!! Chill out! We are all friends here and we dont play like that here. I belive he was making a comment about the Customer Service not doing there job and passing it onto Techs, wasting there time.... Not you.


I think you are probably correct about his comment about wasting "their" time. The part Bobby had a problem with was the representation of the "southern accent" part. I guess the only people stupid enough to question the $5/mo. charge for the phone line, live in the South?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Being tech support as well, I think the focus of his rant is 1) the CSR's who transfer it to tech, and 2) the people who don't bother to read the contract they're signing. I really have little sympathy for any customer that says "well the tech didn't tell me". It says it in very plain english on the contract that they sign. If they signed it and didn't bother to read it, that's their own fault.

I don't care how annoying it is, ALWAYS READ A CONTRACT YOU ARE ABOUT TO SIGN.....


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Kman68 said:


> Or you could use a cheap wireless adapter such as
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8544989&type=product&id=1188560188149
> for connectivity.


He would need a ethernet plug, not a USB plug, to use that.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> I dont think he was insulting you at all!! Chill out! We are all friends here and we dont play like that here. I belive he was making a comment about the Customer Service not doing there job and passing it onto Techs, wasting there time.... Not you.


If that is what he meant I sincerely apologize. But it sure didn't read like that. I felt like I had been flamed for not knowing the secret handshake or something.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

In the 622 Support forum there is a thread regarding wireless adapters:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94785


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Game adapters from Linksys and D-Link appear to work fine with a Dish DVR. I may go with a Linksys product since I have a Linksys WRT54GS Wi-Fi router. Had to update its firmware to get it to play nice with my Playstation 3.


----------

